# Some macro attempts



## stone_family3 (May 3, 2010)

Since I don't have a true macro, I talked with a photo professor who said one of his students simple turns the lens around and uses it for macro. I gave it a try and these are the results. 


This is a robins egg on a black top walkway in the park







Just a dandelion





I'm hoping to get a true macro lens this summer but thought I'd give this technique a try.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 3, 2010)

did you just flip it.. or did you use some sort of adapter ring?

focus is very bad in these, imo.


----------



## stone_family3 (May 3, 2010)

Yes you just flip the lens, I'm still trying to get the focus down, these where my first attempts. Apparently the other student gets great results according to my prof.


----------



## LaFoto (May 3, 2010)

You CAN take macro shots by just flipping the lens round and holding it tightly to the "hole" ... but it is DIFFICULT, as your DOF is razor-thin and if you only just as much as breathe or have heart beat, you might be pushed out of focus the moment you take the photo! And you need a good eye to determine focus, as NOTHING will set your lens for you when it is not really attached to the camera. 

The results can be stunning though (I was stunned by what I got out of it four years ago). If_you_want_to_look_?


----------



## stone_family3 (May 4, 2010)

Those are very awesome! I'm going to ask my teacher today if there is anything he knows of that I can fashion to help keep the light out to make this a bit more easier. I love macro but the lenses are so dang expensive...lol.


----------

